# '87 Multi, CA20~serious woes :(



## Serges (Jan 20, 2009)

I have entered CA-20 hell and I hope there is someone out there that can get me pointed in the right direction.
The problem> engine started to sputter, eventually got worse, then started acting like it was running on two cylinders, poping and farting like the timing belt had slipped, will start but pop/etc. not rev properly, then die...

Buddy who is handy with cars said it did indeed sound like the belt had calfed a tooth or two and slipped.
So, after ordering a new belt for it I headed up (the poor thing died a bit of a ways away) and proceeded to start tearing into it. After about 2hrs I had the top section of the timing cover off, and was not feeling so great about continuing further  *sad*
I had the coil wires disconnected, the waterpump pully off, rad hose outta the way, and jogged the belt around via starter to inspect it. No horrible sounds of valves hitting or anything similar.
The belt looks fine, no teeth missing and decent tension.
I had a friend jog it around some more to check the marks on the crank pully to see if everything lined up with the cam drive. 
With the cam pully mark at TDC the timing mark lined up with the furthest (and shiney) right of four marks on the crank pully. this leads me to believe that this is not a timing belt issue at all (and I am thanking my stars I did not proceed further!)
So, what the heck should I check next? 
Plugs 'seem' to be fine and changing the front plug wires for different ones seemed to make no difference.
I might add that this problem went from running rough to absolute pooh within' two days, until that time it ran excellent. :wtf:
Help help!
An old question on the forums here mentioned an ERG (?) valve that can get fouled up, I do not as yet have a manual, and consequently have not a clue where to look for this.
Are there other cleanable/replacable valves that I can check? (where do I find them?)
I have checked all the little hoses everywhere, they all seem good and flexible & tight, I have checked the air intake body and there are no cracks and it is in good shape, air filter is ok too.
I have not checked the rotor and cap (next I think tomorrow), but I can not see this as the gradual problem that ensued and lead to car just basically sputtering till dead.
I am not totally inept with tools or engines and even kept my old Tercel running to see the 400,000k mark (  ) my knowledge is basic though.
But this fuel injected puzzle has me baffled and slightly intimidated.

Any helpful suggestions would be most greatly appreciated.
I really like this vehicle, my first Nissan, and it ran well since I got it last January. It doesn't burn oil, and has around 230k on the odo, 5-speed manual trans and everything works (or did) except the rear window motor (I know this is a weak thing with these, cannot find a used one anywhere around here, Gulf Islands BC, grrrr)

So what would make it all go ta hell so fast? 

GAH!

Cheers! (and a great forum btw, read tonnes already here)

Serge :newbie:


----------



## Serges (Jan 20, 2009)

*CA20 problem resolved!*

Here's one ta keep in mind for y'all!

After hours of mucking about, dismantling timing cover, replacing exhaust plugs, pulling what little hair I have out, the problem was so stupidly easy I am still in awe.

On those particular distributors the *rotor is un-keyed and held in place by a small 8mm bolt!*, good gravey, I darned near missed it but when I went to pull the rotor off is was like 'huh?', confusion, I could see the hole and threads, figured it was a screw-headed bolt.................DOH!
What is that little shiney thing stuck to the distributor magnet?!?
Oooooo, a little bolt *sound of heavenly music and flashing lightbulbs ensues*
DOH! Again! :woowoo:

Cleaned cap and rotor, replaced keeper bolt.

Put everything back together, hopped in, fired right up and runs like a clock again (well a bit rough but I think that will smooth out once a bit of the fouling on the ignition side burns off)

Thought I'd share this gem  :givebeer::givebeer::fluffy::givebeer:

Cheers,

Serge


----------

